# Imagej aus Bildern ein Video basteln



## Nanotechnologe (13. September 2010)

Guten Tag,

Ich mache gerade ein Praktikum und muss aus 600 Bildern von einem Auge ein räumliches Video drehen. Die bilder sind mit einem OTC verfahren gescannt worden. Es sind sozusagen 600 2D bilder von der seite des Auges und von unten( x-z achse und y-z achse).
Ich habe mit Image j die 600 bilder durch Image Sequence importiert. leider komme ich ab dort nciht weiter. Unter plugins sind verschiedene 3D optionen aber die setzen die Bilder irgendwie nciht richtig zusammen oder sie erkennen die Achsen nicht. Ich habe das programm erst im praktikum kenngelernt und bin auch ein Studienanfänger und wurde praktisch ins kalte wasser geworfen mit diesem programm. Es wäre sehr nett, wenn mir hier jemand helfen könnte. Ich sitz praktisch seit drei Arbeitstagen daran und verzweifele langsam.

MfG Nanotechnologe


----------

